# how to see out of fursuit



## wolico (Jul 29, 2010)

wow ha havent came here for a while lol so ok this is what i need to kno i just need a few common and cheap ways how to create good vision in a fursuit


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

As far as increasing your peripheral vision, I don't believe it can be done, because of the padding on the side. 

With actually increasing the vision you do have, I believe you just make the eye holes slightly larger. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DReaper3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Put the eye holes closer to your own eyes.


----------



## wolico (Jul 29, 2010)

basicaly im just looking for better vision cuz im working on a very complex fursona thank god im only doing the head this is what im making:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1985223/


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 29, 2010)

Here you go.
95 ways to make eyes.

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit&keyword=Eyes&filter=all


----------



## Ataraxis (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, your character has pretty large tear ducts, so you could probably get good visibility from a taxidermy style eye. Especially if you plan on making the eyes as small as they are on the reference sheet, I would recommend this method. Check out some of the taxidermy eye tutorials in the link that gatorguts posted.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 29, 2010)

If you want almost perfect vision, here's what you do.

First, give your suit gigantic eyes (without being creepy). Then use buckram (or any kind of translucent fabric) to make the entire eye, not just the pupil. To maximize your vision, you should also make the tear ducts out of mesh and give your suit an open mouth.

Then all you'll be missing is your peripheral vision.


----------



## wolico (Jul 29, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> If you want almost perfect vision, here's what you do.
> 
> First, give your suit gigantic eyes (without being creepy). Then use buckram (or any kind of translucent fabric) to make the entire eye, not just the pupil. To maximize your vision, you should also make the tear ducts out of mesh and give your suit an open mouth.
> 
> Then all you'll be missing is your peripheral vision.


 
ahhh so ur saying make the tear ducs outa plastic canvas? how esactly do u do that?


----------



## Deo (Jul 29, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> Put the eye holes closer to your own eyes.



This. The closer the eye material is to your own eye (like millimeters away almost brushing your eyelashes agaisnt it) gives you better vision. That an large toony eyes, but you can have good vision out of the tearducts too if the material used to see through is very close to the eye.


----------



## Deo (Jul 29, 2010)

If you're going to make realistic eyes the whole dark marking under his eye could be black buckram. Maybe. If you're good at shaving fur you could make it look natural.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 31, 2010)

View out of the mouth. I have great side to side view in my mask, which has viewing out of the mouth.

That is if you don't mind the head bein' kinda big. I couldn't make a mouth viewing mask with a normal sized head. But I managed just fine once I made it about the length of my forearm...


----------



## DReaper3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mount this in the nose with a 9v. battery
http://www.spycameras.com/item,hrc-c700h,color-550tv-line-miniature-camera.html
Plugged into this
http://www.myvu.com/crystal-ev.aspx

Not the cheap way to go, but in heads where you simply can't see, this should work.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 31, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> Mount this in the nose with a 9v. battery
> http://www.spycameras.com/item,hrc-c700h,color-550tv-line-miniature-camera.html
> Plugged into this
> http://www.myvu.com/crystal-ev.aspx
> ...



A guy dressed as an Animal Crossing character used this method at the local anime convention. It was pretty intense.


----------

